# Titanium dioxide and zinc oxide clog pores!!!!???



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

okej this is what i read from a cosmetic report

"Although these two minerals are ideal sunscreen agents

for those with sensitive skin (zinc oxide is the primary ingredient

found in diaper rash ointments) or conditions such

as rosacea, their occlusive nature can contribute to clogged

pores. This isnâ€™t new information, yet it doesnâ€™t stop companies

selling mineral makeup from advertising their product

as being ideal for those suffering from acne or breakouts"

i heard so many ppl got allergic reaction from bismuth. and now even the 2 good ingredients are also contributing clogged pores... i m not sure if its so good anymore. u knwo mind power is so powerful i dont want to read a lot about bismuth , titanium or other ingredients are actually irritating or causing breakouts and eventually have my brain give me a breakout even tho the products not supposed to do that.


----------



## Lia (Jun 21, 2007)

It depends on the person, really.


----------



## jewele (Jun 21, 2007)

Well for me my skin has actually been better since I started using MM. To me my pores have been getting better. I think it does depend on the person.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 21, 2007)

I have almost stopped having breakouts. There will be a small one here or there, rarely. My skin is the WORST with getting "upset" by things. The MMU I use does nothing but make my skin better. I use to have BIG unsightly pimples EVERY week! My facial redness has been reduced so much it's almost nonexistent. MMU has saved my skin. Nothing could make me go back to liquid makeup. I couldn't be happier with MMU!!!!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 21, 2007)

For what it is worth, here is a list of some *common cosmetic ingredients*, followed by their *comedogenicity* as well as their *irritation potential *(scored from 0 to 5):

Natural Oils 

Almond Oil: 2, 0

Apricot Kernel Oil: 2, 0

Avocado Oil :2, 0

Bubussa Oil: 1, 0

Cajeput Oil: 2, 4

Camphor: 2, 2

Castor Oil: 1, 0

Chaulomoogra Oil: 1, 0

Cocoa Butter: 4, 0

Coconut Butter: 4, 0

Coconut Oil: 4, 1

Corn Oil: 3, 0

Cotton Aws Oil: 3, 0

Cotton Seed Oil: 3, 0-5

Crisco: 3, 0

Evening Primrose Oil: 2, 2

Hydrogenated Castor Oil: 1, 0

Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil: 3, 0-1

Hydrolyzed Animal Protein: 0, 0

Mineral Oil: 0, 0

Mink Oil: 3, 1

Olive Oil: 2, 0

Peanut Oil: 2, 0-2

Petrolatum: 0, 0

Safflower Oil: 0, 0

Sandalwood Seed Oil: 2, 0

Sesame Oil: 2, 0

Soybean Oil: 3, 0

Squalane: 1, 0

Sulfated Castor Oil: 3, 2

Sunflower Oil: 0, 0

Wheat Germ Oil: 5, 2

Oils 

Shark Liver Oil: 3, 2

Waxes

Beeswax: 0-2, 0

Candelilla Wax: 1, 0

Carnuba Wax: 1, 0

Ceresin Wax: 0, 0

Emulsifying Wax NF: 0-2, 0-2

Jojoba Oil: 0-2, 0

Lanolin Wax: 1, 0

Sulfated Jojoba Oil: 3, 2

Botanicals

Algae Extract: 5, 4

Aloe Vera Gel: 0, 0

Calendula: 1, 0

Carrageenan: 5, 2

Chamomile: 2, 0

Chamomile extract: 0, 0

Cold Pressed Aloe Vera: 0, 0

Red Algae: 5, 2

Vitamins and herbs

Ascorbic Acid: 0, 0

Black Walnut Extract: 0, 0

Tocopherol: 2, 2

Vitamin A Palmitate: 2, 1

Panthenol: 0, 0

Proteins and enzymes

Bromelain: 0, 0

Papain: 0, 0-3

Antioxidants

Beta Carotene: 1, 0

BHA: 2, 3

Butylated Hydroxyanisole (BHA): 2, 3

Carotene: 1, 0

Clay 

Bentonite: 0, 0

Minerals

Algin: 4, 4

Colloidal Sulfur: 3, 4

Flowers of Sulfur: 0, 3

Potassium Chloride; 5, 0-3

Precipitated Sulfur: 0, 0-2

Sodium Chloride (Salt): 5, 0-3

Talc: 1, 0

Zinc Stearate: 0, 0

Thickeners and emulsifiers

Carbomer 940: 1, 0

Hydroxypropyl Cellulose: 1, 0

Sorbitan Oleate: 3, 0

Thickeners

Kaolin: 0, 0

Magneseium Aluminum Silicate: 0, 0

Detergents

Sodium Laureth Sulfat: 3, 2

Sodium Lauryl Sulfate: 5, 2

Fatty acids and derivatives

Arachidic Acid: 2, 0

Ascorbyl Palmitate: 2, 0

Behenic Acid: 0, 0

Benzoic Acid: 2, 3

Butyl Stearate: 3, 0

Capric Acid: 2, 2

Caprylic Acid: 1, 3

Decyl Oleate: 3, 0

Diisopropyl Adipate: 0, 0

Dioctyl Sodium Sulfosuccinate: 0, 0

Dioctyl Succinate: 3, 2

Ethylhexyl Palmitate: 4, 0

Isodecyl Oleate: 4, 0

Isopropyl Isosterate: 5, 0

Isopropyl Myristate: 5, 3

Isopropyl Palmitate: 4, 1

Isostearyl Isostearate: 4, 1

Isostearyl Neopentanoate: 3, 3

Lauric Acid: 4, 1

Myristic Acid: 3, 0

Myristyl Lactate: 4, 2

Myristyl Myristate: 5, 2

Octyldodecyl Stearate: 5, 0

Palmitic Acid: 2, 0

PPG 2 Myristyl Propionate: 4, 3

PPG 30 Cety Ester: 0, 0

Stearic Acid: 2, 0

Stearyl Heptanoate: 4, 0

Syearyl Heptanoate: 4, 0

Tridectyl Neopentanoate: 0, 3

Myristic Acid: 3, 0

Alcohol, esters, ethers and sugars

Polysorbate 20: 0, 0

Polysorbate 80: 0, 0

Sterol Esters: 0, 0

Behenyl Triglyceride: 0, 0

Butylene Glycol: 1, 0

Cetearyl Alcohol: 2, 2

Cetearyl Alcohol + Ceteareth 20: 4, 1

Diethylene Glycol Monomethyl Ether: 0, 0

Disodium Monooleamido PEG 2-Sulfosuccinate: 4, 2

Ethyl Ether: 0, 0

Ethylene Glycol Monostearate: 0, 0

Glycerin: 0, 0

Glyceryl Stearate NSE: 1, 0

Glyceryl Stearate SE: 3, 2

Glyceryl Tricapylo/Caprate: 1, 0

Glyceryl-3-Diisostearate: 4, 0

Hexadecyl Alcohol: 5, 2

Hexylene Glycol: 2, 1

Isocetyl Stearate: 5, 0

Isopropyl Alcohol: 0, 4

Laureth 23: 3, 0

Laureth 4: 5, 4

Menthyl Anthranilate: 0, 0

Octyl Methoxycinnamate: 0, 0

Octyl Stearate: 5, 5

Oleth-10: 2, 1

Oleth-3: 5, 2

Oleyl Alcohol: 4, 2

PEG 100 Distearate: 2, 0

PEG 100 Stearate: 1, 0

PEG 150 Distearate: 2, 0

PEG 200 Dilaurate: 3, 2

PEG 40 castor oil: 0, 0

PEG 8 Stearate: 3, 1

Pentarythrital Tetra Capra/Caprylate: 0, 0

Pentarythrital Tetra Isostearate: 2, 0

PG Caprylate/Caprate: 1, 0

PG Dicaprylate/Caprate: 1, 0

PG Dipelargonate: 2, 0

PG Dipelargonate: 2, 2

PG Monostearate: 3, 0

Polyethylene Glycol (PEG 400): 1, 0

Polyethylene Glycol 300: 1, 0

Polyglyceryl-3-Diisostearate: 4, 0

Propylene Glycol: 0, 0

Propylene Glycol Monostearate: 4, 0

SD Alcohol 40: 0, 0

Sorbitan Laurate: 1, 1

Sorbitol: 0, 0

Steareth 10: 4, 3

Steareth 100: 0, 0

Steareth 2: 2, 2

Steareth 20: 2, 1

Wheat Germ Glyceride: 3, 2

Alcohol sugars and derivatives

Cetyl Alcohol: 2, 2

PEG 20 Stearate: 1, 0

Sorbitan Sesquinoleate: 4, 2

Sorbitan Stearate: 0, 1

Stearyl Alcohol: 2, 2

Astringent

Zinc Oxide: 1, 0 

Fragrance

Benzaldehyde: 2, 2

Hydrocarbon

Azulene: 2, 0

Lanolin and derivatives

Acetylated Lanolin: 4, 0

Acetylated Lanolin Alcohol: 4, 2

Anhydrous Lanolin: 0, 0

Ethoxylated Lanolin: 3, 0

Lanolin Alcohol: 0-2, 2

Lanolin Oil: 1, 0

PEG 16 Lanolin: 4, 3

PEG 75 Lanolin: 0, 0

Solulan 16: 4, 3

Preservatives and additives

Ethylparaben: 0, 0

Hydantoin: 0, 0

Methyl Paraben: 0, 0

Allantoin: 0, 0

Propylparaben: 0, 0

Sodium Hyaluronate: 0, 0

Propyl paraben: 0, 0

Color and pigments

D &amp; C Red # 19: 2, 0

Carmine: 0, 0

Chromium Hydroxide: 0, 0

D &amp; C Red # 17: 3, 0

D &amp; C Red # 21: 3, 0

D &amp; C Red # 3: 3, 0

D &amp; C Red # 30: 3, 0

D &amp; C Red # 33: 1, 0

D &amp; C Red # 36: 3, 0

D &amp; C Red # 4: 1, 0

D &amp; C Red # 6: 1, 0

D &amp; C Red # 7: 1, 0

D &amp; C Red # 9: 1, 0

D &amp; C Red #27: 2, 0

D &amp; C Red #40: 2, 2

Iron Oxide: 0, 0

Titanium Dioxide: 0, 0 

Ultramarine Violet: 0, 0

Silicones

Cyclomethicone: 0, 0

Dimethicone: 1, 0

Solvent

Acetone: 0, 5

Sterols

Cholesterol: 0, 0

Choleth 24: 0, 0

PEG 10 Soya Sterol: 0, 1

PEG 5 Soya Sterol: 0, 0

Soya Sterol: 0, 0

Miscellaneous

Aminomethylpropionate: 0, 0

Carbomer: 0, 1

Deionized Water: 0, 0

Ethylene Glycol Monomethyl Ether: 0, 0

Lithium Stearate: 1, 0

Magnesium Stearate: 1, 0

Octyl Dimethyl PABA: 0, 0

Octyl Palmitate: 4, 1

Octyl Salicylate: 0, 0

Oxybenzone: 0, 0

Simethicone: 1, 0

Sodium PCA: 0, 0

Stearic Acid Tea: 3, 2

Triethanolamine: 2, 0

Xylene: 4, 3

Source: Cosmetic ingredients with comedogenic tendencies.


----------



## LisaLu (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm what I am reading says mineral oils clog the pores, but crushed minerals are beneficial . Diaper creams havethe oils added to the zinc. Many dermatologists &amp; estheticians recommend MMU.

Mineral-based makeup pampers sensitive skin | www.azstarnet.com Ã‚Â®


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 22, 2007)

yea and there are dermatologist that recommended mmu with bismuth in it too. i sometimes really doubt what they say... but its always been like that with science. they will keep using one thing until they found out sth disastrous about it ! so the best is.... do not wear makeup but wear a thin cloth that air can penetrate across your face to keep your face clean and u can change the style of it to keep yourself looking fresh .. ha ha ha !!!

Originally Posted by *LisaLu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm what I am reading says mineral oils clog the pores, but crushed minerals are beneficial . Diaper creams havethe oils added to the zinc. Many dermatologists &amp; estheticians recommend MMU. 
Mineral-based makeup pampers sensitive skin | www.azstarnet.com Ã‚Â®

after reading it i doubt how much of it is real. coz i read a lot after i started having Qs on minerals. also this,"Most makeups contain mineral oil and even petroleum, but that's different from being mineral-based. Mineral oil clogs pores. But crushed minerals contain vitamins, such as zinc oxide, that are beneficial to the skin, said Angela Lingenfelter, a licensed aesthetician and makeup artist for Specialists in Dermatology"

th eoen who said this is only makeup artist and aesthetician.. but not dermatologist..

living in an information explosion age i really dunno what to believe anymore.


----------



## LisaLu (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea and there are dermatologist that recommended mmu with bismuth in it too. i sometimes really doubt what they say... but its always been like that with science. they will keep using one thing until they found out sth disastrous about it ! so the best is.... do not wear makeup but wear a thin cloth that air can penetrate across your face to keep your face clean and u can change the style of it to keep yourself looking fresh .. ha ha ha !!!

after reading it i doubt how much of it is real. coz i read a lot after i started having Qs on minerals.

also this,"Most makeups contain mineral oil and even petroleum, but that's different from being mineral-based. Mineral oil clogs pores. But crushed minerals contain vitamins, such as zinc oxide, that are beneficial to the skin, said Angela Lingenfelter, a licensed aesthetician and makeup artist for Specialists in Dermatology"

th eoen who said this is only makeup artist and aesthetician.. but not dermatologist..

living in an information explosion age i really dunno what to believe anymore.

Yeah, I guess opinions going to differ. So just do the best that you can. My skin is better than it has ever been since using MMU.


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah - but minerals aren't vitamins (just being silly - it's just that the girl that you quoted misunderstood the concepts of vitamins and micronutrients)


----------



## LisaLu (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah - but minerals aren't vitamins (just being silly - it's just that the girl that you quoted misunderstood the concepts of vitamins and micronutrients) I just found the link interesting. I wasn't intending to 'quote' her as if it were gospel. I guess I was thinking like vitamins &amp; minerals good for the skin.


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LisaLu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just found the link interesting. I wasn't intending to 'quote' her as if it were gospel. I guess I was thinking like vitamins &amp; minerals good for the skin. Don't worry


----------



## Piximus (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the bottom line is to listen to what your skin/body is telling you. Some people can't drink milk while others are allergic to peanuts, but it doesn't make milk or peanuts bad to the rest of us. If bismuth or talc or titanium dioxide or zinc oxide or whatever ingredient in a particular makeup formula is causing you problem, find another one that doesn't have the offending ingredient.

I'm sure there is a report out there somewhere that says the air we breath is bad for us!! LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 22, 2007)

haha sorry i just worry a lot coz i got irritated by unknown substance easily


----------



## princessmich (Jun 22, 2007)

I also have noticed an overall improvement in the appearance and texture in my skin ever since I commenced using MMU so my guess it that it does contain some beneficial properties and to-date I have no breakouts



IMO MMU has to be better for the skin since it doesn't contain the harsh ingredients as conventional cosmetics do....just my two cents


----------



## Piximus (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha sorry i just worry a lot coz i got irritated by unknown substance easily I hear ya, I got pretty sensitive skin myself and am always finding out the hard way what my skin can or cannot tolerate. If you don't have problem with bismuth, your skin is probably a lot more resilient than you give it credit for!
I lived in Hong Kong for a year and developed really painful cystic acne (and I didn't even wear makeup then, LOL



). Turned out I was allergic to the polluted air of the city, cos my skin cleared up by itself when I left!!

Sometimes it's not even what we put on our skin, the environment can wreak havoc to our immune system!!


----------



## KathyJ3400 (Jun 23, 2007)

I would have to say that my skin looks better since using mm. It's doesn't look as red and is more smooth. When I don't have anything on, I don't look sick,lol yes I have had people ask if I was feeling ok when they saw me without makeup.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Piximus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I 
I lived in Hong Kong for a year and developed really painful cystic acne (and I didn't even wear makeup then, LOL



). Turned out I was allergic to the polluted air of the city, cos my skin cleared up by itself when I left!!

Sometimes it's not even what we put on our skin, the environment can wreak havoc to our immune system!!





ahh i totally get what ur talking about when i was in us i was perfect and being a harsh critic like me if i say perfect it IS perfect ... but efer since i got back my skin never stopped bothering me ~
it sorta makes me wanan give up on wtever as ppl say pores dont grow back to normal after they got enlarged.. i started using a scar gel a month ago and the pores around my scars got larger i can see them when light reflect of them. now i stopped using them but they dont seem to be better . i wonder what that gel did to me! anyone has any idea??


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 23, 2007)

wow i didnt know how much your environment could affect your skin!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 23, 2007)

u guys are lucky living in a dry place.. i would rather putting on oil on my face everyday and having it flowin out from my pores like crazy.


----------



## nevada cat (Jun 23, 2007)

Did this article quote or reference a medical article that states that zinc oxide and titanium oxide can clog pores? I did a search for this subject and found a few articles that touted the benefits of the two products for acne and clogged pores, including one that had some medical journals listed in the footnotes. Sorry, I can't post links yet, the site was called American Chronicle.


----------



## Piximus (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahh i totally get what ur talking about when i was in us i was perfect and being a harsh critic like me if i say perfect it IS perfect ... but efer since i got back my skin never stopped bothering me ~
it sorta makes me wanan give up on wtever as ppl say pores dont grow back to normal after they got enlarged.. i started using a scar gel a month ago and the pores around my scars got larger i can see them when light reflect of them. now i stopped using them but they dont seem to be better . i wonder what that gel did to me! anyone has any idea??

oops, I didn't mean to sound harsh or criticize, if I came across as such I sincerely apologize *sorry*. My skin has never been perfect nor, I doubt, will it ever be; it took such a drastic turn and I didn't know what I'd done to cause it, then over time I realized it was my immune system sending me a message thru my face!





What was the scar gel you were using? I am battling the same problem with enlarged pores and have also heard about pores not shrinking (by a derm no less, but I'm not giving up just yet). I am currently using a vitamin C booster (from the Body Shop) and alternating between retinol (Green Cream) and alpha-hydroxy acids (GOW Mandelic 10% Marine Serum) in hope of speeding up skin renewal. I don't expect my pores to disappear, just want them to look a little smaller that they do at the moment...

here are a couple of related links I hope you'll find useful:

Large Pores Remedy - Best Home remedies for Large Pores

Flawed Skin: Is There Anything You Can Do?: StainExpert

Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you soon!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nevada cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did this article quote or reference a medical article that states that zinc oxide and titanium oxide can clog pores? I did a search for this subject and found a few articles that touted the benefits of the two products for acne and clogged pores, including one that had some medical journals listed in the footnotes. Sorry, I can't post links yet, the site was called American Chronicle. oh i found it in a research report of mineral makeup i dun have the link to it now tho maybe u can search for the paragraph i posted on google coz thats where i found it !!

Originally Posted by *Piximus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oops, I didn't mean to sound harsh or criticize, if I came across as such I sincerely apologize *sorry*. My skin has never been perfect nor, I doubt, will it ever be; it took such a drastic turn and I didn't know what I'd done to cause it, then over time I realized it was my immune system sending me a message thru my face!




What was the scar gel you were using? I am battling the same problem with enlarged pores and have also heard about pores not shrinking (by a derm no less, but I'm not giving up just yet). I am currently using a vitamin C booster (from the Body Shop) and alternating between retinol (Green Cream) and alpha-hydroxy acids (GOW Mandelic 10% Marine Serum) in hope of speeding up skin renewal. I don't expect my pores to disappear, just want them to look a little smaller that they do at the moment...

here are a couple of related links I hope you'll find useful:

Large Pores Remedy - Best Home remedies for Large Pores

Flawed Skin: Is There Anything You Can Do?: StainExpert

Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you soon!

oh NO! sorry i didnt mean u said anything i was talking about myself only. sorry if i did make it sound like i was angry with what u said or anything there was 0% of that in it !!!!english isnt my mother tongue so i might be stupid enough to say sth that means completely different! thx for the articles !!
i was using contractubex!!!


----------



## Piximus (Jun 25, 2007)

No worries, just a small misunderstanding then, I'm just glad I didn't say anything that offended you.





The scar gel you're using, Contractubex, looks like it's for something pretty drastic. From what I've read, one of the ingredients (Heparin) loosens tissue; that could be a reason why your pores in the area being treated appear larger. I'm not a doctor that's just my opinion.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Piximus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No worries, just a small misunderstanding then, I'm just glad I didn't say anything that offended you.




The scar gel you're using, Contractubex, looks like it's for something pretty drastic. From what I've read, one of the ingredients (Heparin) loosens tissue; that could be a reason why your pores in the area being treated appear larger. I'm not a doctor that's just my opinion.

Good luck with your search!

I believe they were referring to the "connective tissue" which is in the deeper layers of the skin. To my knowledge, heparin has no effect on pore size.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

oh my god did i just kill myself on that :'( i wanna cry so bad:''(


----------



## Piximus (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I believe they were referring to the "connective tissue" which is in the deeper layers of the skin. To my knowledge, heparin has no effect on pore size.



oops!! there i go getting my facts wrong...




Thanks, sat-chit-ananda for the correction.

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my god did i just kill myself on that :'( i wanna cry so bad:''( Don't cry Savvy_lover, I was wrong...


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Piximus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oops!! there i go getting my facts wrong...




Thanks, sat-chit-ananda for the correction.

Ouch!



looks painful!



You're too hard on yourself!


----------



## minerallady (Jun 25, 2007)

I think Savvy Lover was referring to Paula Begouns "report".


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Piximus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oops!! there i go getting my facts wrong...




Thanks, sat-chit-ananda for the correction.

Don't cry Savvy_lover, I was wrong...





okej now i feel slightly better.


----------



## Elenor (Jun 26, 2007)

I can only report on my experience... (I'm 51, normal to dry very fair, Caucasian skin; I had large pores on my nose, and would (being a bad, bad person



) squeeze the white or black heads out periodically, followed by application of hydrogen peroxide or straight alcohol -- to kill the germs and hopefully keep the pores from clogging again... never did work, but I still did it...



(Oh, I should add: I have never washed my face except in the shower every couple of days, and that was with Ivory soap...)

I did an year-long experiment using Oil of Olay on one side of my face, and my own mix of pure aloe vera gel and (pure) vitamin E oil on the other. Did not see any particular difference. So I went the cheap route and used only the aloe and E all over.

Consumer Reports recently gave Oil of Olay their Best Buy rating -- I like Consumer Rpts, so began using Olay after my post-water-aerobics shower (the eye serum/gel around the eyes, and Regenerist on the rest of my face), but then adding the aloe and E when I got home. And, from reading here and elsewhere the past year, I added jojoba oil to my own mix, which I really like. (So, I'm using moisturizer four times a week after chlorine-y aerobics -- and occasionally other times, but not reliably...)

I did not use any foundation or makeup except eye shadow, so had no effect of that on my skin. After I began using mineral makeup, (originally foundation just 2-3 times a week, till I decided I liked it so much I use it nearly everyday: we work from home), I discovered to my surprise that the pores on my nose are WAY SMALLER! Like, 1/2-2/3 the size they were! AMAZING!

Occasionally I get pimples, mainly on my chin and jaw from touching my face while on the computer -- dja know that people using a computer touch their faces way more than people reading or doing other sit-still kinds of things? Something to keep in mind while on the computer -- and prevent yourself from doing!

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Elenor

p.s., I make the moisturizer this way:

&gt;&gt; a cup or a little more of aloe vera gel (Fruit of the Earth,the clear stuff -- I try to find the least adulterated stuff I can),

&gt;&gt; about 1 TBS of jojoba oil (Desert Essence? again, read the label for the most jojoba and the least 'other' stuff"

&gt;&gt; about 1 tsp of pure vitamin E oil -- plain old supermarket brand (just make sure you get pure Vit. E -- not safflower oil with a tiny bit of E, which too many companies sell "as" Vit. E! The cheaters!)

Put it all in a cosmetic jar and shake before using. The Fruit of the Earth aloe has preservative, so I don't have to keep it in the fridge. The aloe and jojoba makes the E spread smoothly (it's really thick, and if you try it alone, it drags on the skin); the E makes the jojoba not run so easily (it's watery thin); and the oils keep the aloe from drying like a plastic sheet on your face! I've recently added a drop or two of (food-grade) spearmint essential oil -- smells like gum! Tee hee hee!)


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 26, 2007)

Thx for the info



!!~


----------



## princessmich (Jun 26, 2007)

Elenor, That's so wonderful that MMU has worked for you too


----------



## katnahat (Jun 26, 2007)

Congratulations Elenor! Another happy MMU user.


----------



## ize (Jun 27, 2007)

SCA: Now our very brief relationship has come to important turning point.. I think I love you and your immense knowledge!






In 2 languages! *fÃ¶rÃ¤lskad*





That list was exactly what I've been looking for! Do you, by any chance, have any more of these goodies at hand?


----------



## minerallady (Jun 27, 2007)

ize, I think you shouldn't get TOO excited about the list. I'm not saying that it's no good, but... study it and make up your own mind. I once heard a pro saying that there's no way to tell if a certain product is going to break you out before trying it. Meaning that it's not just one ingredient that counts, but the whole recipe, how much you apply it and so on, plus we are all individual. I'm no expert, but that makes sense to me.


----------



## ize (Jun 27, 2007)

minerallady: rest assured that I will not use that list as a bible, you never can when you have a skin like mine



. However.. that list is a nice comprise of things that I've wondered about when researching around a potential (for me)HG makeup and skincare system. It will give me a pointer of what ingredients that are _known_ to _may_ cause outbreaks, thus reducing the research hours.








A little makes me happy but only perfection makes bliss, wouldn't you say? (And I DO find SAC to be a wonderful gal



)


----------



## weavee (Jun 28, 2007)

Mineral make up has got to be better for you skin than icky liquid foundation which has sooooo many ingredients. I figure the less ingredients the less likely you are to react badly to a product. New to MMU &amp; luv the sheer light cover, doesn't feel like a mask either.


----------



## ize (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 28, 2007)

i wonder why people know mineral makeup is good for them and they still dunt use it !!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 28, 2007)

I think some people may be skeptical about being able to get good coverage with MMU, especially if they have discolorations, blemishes and scars. Also, the method of application, i.e., the "swirl, tap and buff" method with a kabuki brush, may seem too tedious and difficult for some.


----------



## ize (Jun 28, 2007)

funny.. in my (very limited) experience of MMU, I've found it more covering and adhesive than other ordinary mu. I love the feeling of "less is more" but I may not use the "proper" method of application.

Oh well, it works for me anyway


----------



## katnahat (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif funny.. in my (very limited) experience of MMU, I've found it more covering and adhesive than other ordinary mu. I love the feeling of "less is more" but I may not use the "proper" method of application. 
Oh well, it works for me anyway





I agree. I know I get 100% better coverage from MMU than what I received from liquid makeup. I think people who say they don't get coverage may not be using a good method (for them) or the proper brushes. I think some girls try to fluff MMU on like regular powder, using a regular powder brush. The wrong brush may be the most common mistake. I think any of those application errors can prohibit the person from receiving great coverage.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think its that its hard to believe that mmu could give you coverage. i would have never believed it if i didnt by a sample and after that i was hooked!


----------

